# Canadian source for parts



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone know a Canadian source for tilt back legs and piggyback parts for fender amps? Mojotone and a few other US stores have them, but the shipping is stupid - in some cases 75-100 USD for things that aren't heavy...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Solo Guitars is in Toronto. I’m not sure if they would have what you’re asking about. But make a note of them anyway in case you might need something else.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, will check them out.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

They have the clip bars on the L&M website. I’m pretty sure you can order the tilt-back legs.

Amazon.ca has them, in stock, from Amazon.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Cosmo Music toronto
E-mail for other parts, good service/ shipping









Cosmo Music - Search Results







cosmomusic.ca


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

bgreenhouse said:


> Anyone know a Canadian source for tilt back legs and piggyback parts for fender amps? Mojotone and a few other US stores have them, but the shipping is stupid - in some cases 75-100 USD for things that aren't heavy...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk





Hammerhands said:


> They have the clip bars on the L&M website. I’m pretty sure you can order the tilt-back legs.
> 
> Amazon.ca has them, in stock, from Amazon.


Yes, get the Fender part numbers and call or go into your local Long and McQuade. They can order the parts for you and won't charge you shipping.

Fender part numbers can be found here:





__





Fender Guitars | Electric, Acoustic & Bass Guitars, Amps, Pro Audio


Since 1946, Fender's iconic Stratocasters, Telecasters and Precision & Jazz bass guitars have transformed nearly every music genre.




www.fender.com


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Perhaps not the cheapest option but it never ceases to amaze me what you can get from Amazon.
That said, supporting our local music store is important.

https://www.amazon.ca/Fender-099-07...9819&sprefix=fender+tilt+back+,aps,127&sr=8-2


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Nextgen Guitars and Solo are both great places with FAST shipping.
I am a Stew Mac Pro member and I think they send my parts via pigeons but sometimes you need what you need.
Take care, Myke


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

I have to put an order into Stew Mac for me shipping is free, I don't mind forwarding your legs etc. to you and you paying for them once I receive them.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Man, I love this forum. You guys are all awesome. I will look into the options presented here and let you know.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

DBX160 said:


> Nextgen Guitars and Solo are both great places with FAST shipping.
> I am a Stew Mac Pro member and I think they send my parts via pigeons but sometimes you need what you need.
> Take care, Myke


I seem to recall that when you use Stew Mac's cheapest mailing option (even as member), your shipment goes through Sweden for some reason and it can take around a month to reach you.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Try Amplified Parts in the US. They have reasonable shipping prices


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

DBX160 said:


> Nextgen Guitars and Solo are both great places with FAST shipping.
> I am a Stew Mac Pro member and I think they send my parts via pigeons but sometimes you need what you need.
> Take care, Myke


Love NextGen, but they don't have these parts. Will check solo.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

__





Cab & Case Parts - Canada


Canada's #1 parts source for building and repairing speaker cabinets, cases, and pedalboards.




nextgenguitars.ca


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Who needs tilt back legs and piggy back parts when you can get corners. 
also don’t forget.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the intro to Solo. Ordered a bunch from them. Slightly more $$ than the US, even with exchange, but free shipping and supporting a local business made the decision easy.

Thanks folks.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DBX160 (Mar 15, 2020)

Swervin55 said:


> I seem to recall that when you use Stew Mac's cheapest mailing option (even as member), your shipment goes through Sweden for some reason and it can take around a month to reach you.


BAHAHAHA, so true!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Your auto parts store can help you out for much cheaper.


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Your auto parts store can help you out for much cheaper.
> View attachment 385462


Nice. Could carve a fender logo in two of those and be ahead 100 bucks at least.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

bgreenhouse said:


> Anyone know a Canadian source for tilt back legs and piggyback parts for fender amps?


If you're still looking, I came across these on kijiji. $30.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

